# Serie A 28-29 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 26, 2009)

28 Oct 19:45 Bologna v Siena  2.30 3.10 3.30 +20  
28 Oct 19:45 Catania v Chievo  2.25 3.10 3.40 +20  
28 Oct 19:45 Genoa v Fiorentina  2.40 3.20 3.00 +20  
28 Oct 19:45 Juventus v Sampdoria  1.75 3.40 5.00 +20  
28 Oct 19:45 Lazio v Cagliari  1.80 3.40 4.75 +20  
28 Oct 19:45 Livorno v Atalanta  2.40 3.10 3.10 +20  
28 Oct 19:45 Napoli v AC Milan  2.87 3.20 2.50 +20  
28 Oct 19:45 Parma v Bari  2.10 3.20 3.60 +20  
28 Oct 19:45 Udinese v Roma  2.50 3.20 2.87 +20  
29 Oct 19:45 Inter Milan v Palermo  1.44 4.00 8.00


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 27, 2009)

Juventus - Sampdoria 
The teams are ranked 3rd and 2nd in the italian championship. This is the derby of this round. In the weekend both teams managed to win. The most important to be noticed is that Vincenzo Iaquinta is injured and won't play. The good new is that Amauri scored a goal, only god knows how long it took him. The scoring is left for him, given that Iaquinta and Del Piero won't play. I think Sampdoria can manage to sneak a point or even a win. 
Prediction: x2


----------



## okosh (Oct 28, 2009)

BettingTiger said:
			
		

> I think Sampdoria can manage to sneak a point or even a win.



@ 5.1 I sure hope so


----------

